

Apple hires Burberry CEO to spruce up its retail operation - kuanche
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/15/apple-hires-burberry-ceo/

======
nonchalance
Where is Ron Johnson? Earlier this year, he was ousted from JC Penney ...

